# Pullet or rooster?



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know silkies are tough to tell.. Any guesses?!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

To young to tell.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks anyway!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Just guessing but a lady said to me if its hat is more slicked bak and flat its a roo but its its standing up more likely a hen but idk how much truth is in it so dont bet on it lol!!!!!! Hope its a pullet though


----------

